# 1ثيمات طبيعة رائعه لنوكيا الجيل الثالث بالصور 6120,N82,n96,e50,e51,n73,e65,n95



## sherif002 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ثيمات طبيعة لجوالات نوكيا الجيل الثالث شاهدها بالصور قبل التحميل بصيغة sisx 
للجميع الحق في النقل والنشر










​الجوالات المدعومة :
Nokia 5320 XpressMusic, 5630 XpressMusic, 5700 XpressMusic, 5730 XpressMusic, 6110 Navigator, 6120 Classic, 6121 Classic, 6124 classic, 6210 Navigator, 6220 classic, 6290, 6650, 6710 Navigator, 6720 classic, 6730 classic, E50, E51, E52, E55, E65, E66, E75, N71, N73, N75, N76, N78, N79, N81, N81 8GB, N82, N85, N86 8MP, N92, N93, N93i, N95, N95 8GB, N95-3NAM, N96, N96-3
Samsung SGH-i400, SGH-i450, SGH-i520, SGH-i550, SGH-i560
LG KS10​ 
ثيم الليل NIGHT


​ 

ثيم مطر RAIN


​ 

ثيم سماء NATURE


​ 

ثيم ويندز فيستا VISTA


​ 

ثيم اسماك Aquarium


​ 
ثيم سماء Sky


​ 

ثيم شمس SUNSET


​ 

ثيم قمر MOON


​ 

ثيم قلب وقمر MOON


​ 

ثيم حوض سمك Aquarium


​ 

ثيم شمس ونخل Sun


​ 

ثيم شجرة NATURE


​ 
للجميع الحق في النقل والنشر









​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا قسم لهندسة الاتصالات و ليس لحركات الجوالات و الموبايلات
يا ناس افهموا 
اعرفوا المكان اللي انتم رايحين له قبل ان تشاركوا فيه
الموضوع يحتاج قراءة و فهم فقط
( ملتقى المهندسوووووووووووووووون العرب ) 
( قسم هندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسة الاتصالات )
هل فهمت ؟


----------

